
Intel Acquires Egypt-based SySDSoft  - ArabGeek
http://arabcrunch.com/2011/03/breaking-intel-first-acquisition-in-the-arab-world-egypt-based-sysdsoft.html
======
kloncks
...some good news out of Egypt today :)

On a more serious note, this is an interesting trend. Google and Microsoft are
ramping up investment; previously companies like Yahoo have also made major
acquisitions (Yahoo! buying Maktoob last year for about $100m)

------
ArabGeek
first acquisition for intel in the Arab world

